# whats every one doing today ...im bored? :D



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well,
I got up at 6 turned on tiagos' light and got dressed went outside in the dark and attempted to pick some weeds then put them in the refrigerator had my breakfast went upstairs to get ready and check tiago i fead him then i set of to school so here i am on the TFO APP at school,
What are you doing today?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 19, 2011)

uh oh using the app at school


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 19, 2011)

Get some work done!!! Hehe!
What lessons you got today? 

Todays not very interesting for me! I've got to go to the fishing tackle shop to buy my dad some gift vouchers for his birthday. Then go give Jimbo his tablets and take Berry for a ride  
As well as sort Squirt out this morning but she doesn't normally wake up and want feeding till a bit later, about 11ish. I like her to have her food as fresh as possible.


----------



## martinfre (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of App are you talking about?

I have to work till 5pm and at 6:30pm my english brush up course will start! :-D


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 19, 2011)

at work, waiting for the night to end.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 19, 2011)

martinfre said:


> What kind of App are you talking about?
> 
> I have to work till 5pm and at 6:30pm my english brush up course will start! :-D


Tortoise forum has mobile apps for the forum.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 19, 2011)

Getting ready to head into work....


----------



## martinfre (Sep 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> martinfre said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of App are you talking about?
> ...



ah thanks.. good to know


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive had,
Geography,Science,Spanish,R.e
Now dinner then...
Art,English!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got home!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

If your bored, I have some housework you could do? Or bunches of tortoise enclosures to clean, some tortoise things to clorox out to put back in storage, some weeds to cut down, tree and brush to cut out, plants to plant, just a large choice you could do. 

...or I know what you might like doing... I found this little tree frog in one of the plastic containers on the back porch just as the temps were going down to the low 40s, so I kept him in his box. Now the temps are back up and he needs to be released today.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 19, 2011)

Tyler all i can say is Bleurgh! 
Geography, Spanish, R.E?!
I hated Geography and I'm not religious so R.E I use to spend the whole lesson arguing with the teacher. Spanish was the worst language out of the lot - we use to have glitter fights and go through the spanish dictonary learning swear words!!
Science and English were two of my fav lessons. Art was fun although i was rubbish at it! (Got an A for drawing an orange once!!! )

Okay, i sound like a really naughty terrible student. I wasn't, i swear. I had my moments (I'm very opinionated) but i was actually very well behaved most of the time!!

Haha! 
I'll do it in exchange for a tortoise Jacqui


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 19, 2011)

Will you get in trouble if you are caught using your phone at school? I don't want you to get in trouble!!

I was wondering, how many hour's is your school day?


----------



## cherylim (Sep 19, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Tyler all i can say is Bleurgh!
> Geography, Spanish, R.E?!
> I hated Geography and I'm not religious so R.E I use to spend the whole lesson arguing with the teacher. Spanish was the worst language out of the lot - we use to have glitter fights and go through the spanish dictonary learning swear words!!
> Science and English were two of my fav lessons. Art was fun although i was rubbish at it! (Got an A for drawing an orange once!!! )
> ...



Not convinced... 

I loved English, but absolutely hated science. Geography I didn't see the point in, but I did enjoy Spanish.

I have to agree on R.E. though! I'm not religious either, and I wouldn't have minded if I could learn about the cultures and religions of others, but my memories are of making up alternative wedding vows and inventing our own island and their customs...

As for art? That's one subject I wish I'd paid more attention to. I'd love to have been good at it and enjoyed it, but it seemed like so much effort at the time. I was definitely a writer, always have been - no practical skills at all!

I was actually reading my teenage cousin's Facebook status earlier, saying he had quadruple P.E. I just don't understand how that's physically possible - four hours of sport?!

I have to admit. I would love to go back and experience a week of my old school again as an adult, being the person I am now. Just a week, though.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

cherylim said:


> I have to admit. I would love to go back and experience a week of my old school again as an adult, being the person I am now. Just a week, though.



Now that might be fun.  I wonder how much differently we would do it or how long til we reverted back to our old selves as we were back then.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 19, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit. I would love to go back and experience a week of my old school again as an adult, being the person I am now. Just a week, though.
> ...



I think I'd definitely pay attention and get involved a lot more, now. I didn't have a good home life or school life, growing up. I had a lot of interest in learning from a very young age, but my lifestyle made me quite passive, so by the time I reached secondary school it did kind of pass me by. I was very shy, and I didn't appreciate it at all!

I do think back sometimes and wonder what it would have been like if I'd been how I am now. I hated drama, but I think I'd love it nowadays, and I avoided P.E whenever possible but I'd now love to see whether or not I could do the 1500m! At school, I fainted after 200m in front of everyone on Sports Day, so...

Oh, and I really, really miss the pizza our school canteen used to make. It had a unique taste that I've never found replicated!  Also, provided I could remember to take them back (I always failed at that part), I would LOVE access to the school library again.

Tyler, you've got me wanting to go back to school!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheryl schools are no longer allowed to serve Pizza thanks to Jamie Oliver (I hate that man!!) 

I went to 8 schools! Not because i was kicked out but because i moved schools, a lot.
I went to 1 primary school which was rubbish so my mum moved me to a better one.
Then i went to middle school, then they closed middle schools down so i had to go back to primary (but a different primary school!)
Then i went to a school in york before moving back down to my parents and ending up at private/boarding school here instead!

So i'd have to choose what school to go back too and tbh i'd choose none. 

Also I'm a drama student. I have a diploma in Performing Arts which i did when i left school,
I also have half an NVQ in horse care and my Stage one of my BHS (studying for stage two now)
I use to run, do netball and swim for the schools teams. Then I loved badminton, hockey, hurdles, high jump... I was quite sporty although I hated P.E with a passion because of the teachers. 
I loved English because I love to write and I love biology because i wanted to be a vet.

I'm not going to go through all the subjects... but i could  

School was great. It was the teachers that made it rubbish


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

See I am different, it was the teachers that made school for me. It may have been an English teacher whom I disliked how she taught Macbeth and made it very clear in my writing assignments. She ended up surprising me because she actually chose to read my very pointedly debating her beliefs and style paper to the rest of the class. Gave me an A+ on the darn thing. Or the English teacher all of us kids loved and thought of as our friend, but she also taught us well. So many of them taught me so many life lessons, even if at the time I didn't realize they were doing so. I owe many of them a huge thanks and it's too bad that most never heard me utter those words to them.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 19, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Cheryl schools are no longer allowed to serve Pizza thanks to Jamie Oliver (I hate that man!!)
> 
> I went to 8 schools! Not because i was kicked out but because i moved schools, a lot.
> I went to 1 primary school which was rubbish so my mum moved me to a better one.
> ...



Haha, I think Jamie Oliver's done great things. I do still miss those school pizzas, but I was nosy enough to look at my old school's lunch menu a while ago, and they look like luxury restaurant meals now (though I'm sure they don't taste it!).

I went to three primary schools, but only one secondary school. Going back to primary school might not be taxing enough. 

Despite loving university, I couldn't go back there - the thought makes my brain melt!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> If your bored, I have some housework you could do? Or bunches of tortoise enclosures to clean, some tortoise things to clorox out to put back in storage, some weeds to cut down, tree and brush to cut out, plants to plant, just a large choice you could do.
> 
> ...or I know what you might like doing... I found this little tree frog in one of the plastic containers on the back porch just as the temps were going down to the low 40s, so I kept him in his box. Now the temps are back up and he needs to be released today.



Ship me to wear you live and i will happily!  



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Will you get in trouble if you are caught using your phone at school? I don't want you to get in trouble!!
> 
> I was wondering, how many hour's is your school day?



Yes i had my phone took of me replying to a message today he pulled it out my hand but 
I went crazy at him if anyone touches my phone they die....
I screamed at him at the top of my voice he give it me and i walked out of my Tutor....  
im nice really....
and i start at ....
8:40am
and finish at
3:05pm 
My teacher hates me and i get the blame for everything i got sent to the head and she just laughed and said dont do it again....
basically i got a slap on the rist (not literaly)


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUMP?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Sep 19, 2011)

Getting attacked by a fly. This is the 4th time!!!! It's annoying and weird.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 19, 2011)

Well using the app, finished reading the BIBLE and, recently got done weed eating. Thank the LORD for a good day.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm getting my gear bag packed up for work. Headed to the Gulf of Mexico for 21 days. Then,maybe,it's on to Nigeria for 28 days. Crazy,the stuff you do to pay the bills.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2011)

We're going to miss you. I was just thinking how nice its been having you posting so much these past few days.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 20, 2011)

I try to be as active with the forum as I can when I'm home. I pop in from time to time from offshore,but computer time is limited. Working 86-90 hr. weeks doesn't leave much time for playing.lol


----------

